# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  COMPRA - SEMILLAS DE CHIA NEGRA

## Marcos Huaman

Estimados, 
Necesito cotizar semillas de chia negra sin pesticidas ni agroquimicos.
Podría indicar su capacidad.  marcoshuamanromero@gmail.com
# 954192920 
Muchas gracias. 
Marcos Huaman
Agribusiness GL SACTemas similares: CHIA NEGRA CHIA NEGRA CERO PESTICIDAS OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

